# Grips, Grips and more Grips



## LSCG (Oct 14, 2014)

here's a few sets from the past few weeks

Box Elder Burl.

http://i800.Rule #2/albums/yy290/lonestarcustomgrips/IMG_5534_zpsffaa70e5.jpg

http://i800.Rule #2/albums/yy290/lonestarcustomgrips/IMG_5533_zps4a7af43b.jpg


Sambar Stag.

http://i800.Rule #2/albums/yy290/lonestarcustomgrips/IMG_5520_zpsf78d16ec.jpg

Box Elder Burl.

http://i800.Rule #2/albums/yy290/lonestarcustomgrips/IMG_5442_zps2c5455d8.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## LSCG (Oct 14, 2014)

Claro Walnut.
http://i800.Rule #2/albums/yy290/lonestarcustomgrips/IMG_5443_zps7f5e786d.jpg
Elk Antler.
http://i800.Rule #2/albums/yy290/lonestarcustomgrips/IMG_5527_zps7f3a30b2.jpg
Bastogne Walnut, these three sets were cut from a leftover chunk of a rifle stock blank.
http://i800.Rule #2/albums/yy290/lonestarcustomgrips/IMG_5439_zpsd9e6280b.jpg

http://i800.Rule #2/albums/yy290/lonestarcustomgrips/IMG_5438_zpsda7a59fe.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## LSCG (Oct 14, 2014)

http://i800.Rule #2/albums/yy290/lonestarcustomgrips/IMG_5440_zps8da3c2bd.jpg
Camel Bone.
http://i800.Rule #2/albums/yy290/lonestarcustomgrips/IMG_5454_zpsd9130a15.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Oct 14, 2014)

oh man that box elder burl is amazing. did you dye it at all?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 14, 2014)

Man those are some nice sets. Really love the BEB!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 14, 2014)

Damn Zane - Nice work. That is world class craftsmanship

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Oct 14, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> oh man that box elder burl is amazing. did you dye it at all?



thanks Josh!

no, I don't have the ability to dye or stabilize yet.


----------



## LSCG (Oct 14, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Man those are some nice sets. Really love the BEB!



thanks Barry!


----------



## LSCG (Oct 14, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn Zane - Nice work. That is world class craftsmanship




thank you Scott!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2014)

You keep out shining yourself each time you make a set....awesome job...awesome..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Oct 14, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> You keep out shining yourself each time you make a set....awesome job...awesome..



thank you Marc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Oct 14, 2014)

The first set is awesome. Probably one of my favorite sets of grips ive seen. Looks like flint ridge flint out of ohio, just awesome. You really did that wood justice too, beautiful grips

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 14, 2014)

Real beauty's Zane ! My favs are the Box elder, Claro and the last Bastogne

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Oct 14, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> The first set is awesome. Probably one of my favorite sets of grips ive seen. Looks like flint ridge flint out of ohio, just awesome. You really did that wood justice too, beautiful grips



thanks!

out of all the box elder burl grips I've made the first set has really become my favorite of mine, I kinda wish I could keep them but I did a grip giveaway over on the 1911 forum and the winner picked these. but I cut up some amboyna burl today that will help me get over it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG (Oct 14, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Real beauty's Zane ! My favs are the Box elder, Claro and the last Bastogne



thank you Tom!

I can't remember for sure but I believe the Claro walnut came from a batch you sent me a while back I tell you what it's really hard to use some of the blanks you send me. instead of making grips for somebody else i'd rather just hoard it all for myself, take a box of blanks down every once an a while, fondle them and chant "all for Zane! All for Zane!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 14, 2014)

LSCG said:


> thank you Tom!
> 
> I can't remember for sure but I believe the Claro walnut came from a batch you sent me a while back I tell you what it's really hard to use some of the blanks you send me. instead of making grips for somebody else i'd rather just hoard it all for myself, take a box of blanks down every once an a while, fondle them and chant "all for Zane! All for Zane!"



I'm on the hunt for some more nice English walnut as well .........can never have too much lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG (Oct 15, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> I'm on the hunt for some more nice English walnut as well .........can never have too much lol




English Walnut you say??? AKA my kryptonite


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 15, 2014)

Those all look fairly nice Zane.............To be fair, I really have to say WOW those are the work of an artisan. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Oct 16, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Those all look fairly nice Zane.............To be fair, I really have to say WOW those are the work of an artisan. Great job.



thanks Ray!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL grips.........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

Zane I'm glad this thread didn't escape me it almost did. Man that BEB is to die for. One the finest set of grips I have ever seen. All of your work is superb buy you knocked it into the upper deck with that set. You keep the bar high man. Very high.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Oct 17, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> BEAUTIFUL grips.........



thanks Mike!


----------



## LSCG (Oct 17, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Zane I'm glad this thread didn't escape me it almost did. Man that BEB is to die for. One the finest set of grips I have ever seen. All of your work is superb buy you knocked it into the upper deck with that set. You keep the bar high man. Very high.



thank you Kevin!


----------

